# Hello from North Carolina



## Curtis H. Nugent (Feb 25, 2019)

Receiving my 25 year pin this year.  Past Master of New Providence No 128 in Maryville, TN but I live in North Carolina now.  I am the treasurer for Biltmore No 446 in Asheville, NC.  Active in Scottish Rite and the Shrine.  I travel a lot and consider Anglo-Hanseatic No 850 in Hamburg Germany my European "home" lodge.  Looking forward to participating on this forum!


Curtis "Kurt" Nugent, PM


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 25, 2019)

Welcome among us Brother and congratulations on the 25 years.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 25, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Center (Feb 28, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2019)

A Warm Welcome Brother !


----------



## Adam Cockerham (Mar 2, 2019)

Curtis H. Nugent said:


> Receiving my 25 year pin this year.  Past Master of New Providence No 128 in Maryville, TN but I live in North Carolina now.  I am the treasurer for Biltmore No 446 in Asheville, NC.  Active in Scottish Rite and the Shrine.  I travel a lot and consider Anglo-Hanseatic No 850 in Hamburg Germany my European "home" lodge.  Looking forward to participating on this forum!
> 
> 
> Curtis "Kurt" Nugent, PM



Welcome and Greetings from Person Lodge 113 in Roxboro, North Carolina. You're welcome to come visit us anytime. SC are 2nd and 4th Tuesdays at 7:30pm. We have dinners on the 4th Tuesdays at 6:30pm.


----------

